# Fencing Help..



## Shiny

I know what i want, but i don't know if it exists 

Basically i want to run a simple fence (three of four coated wires) down the side of my garage, with the wires held by brackets attached to the side of the garage.

Something like this,










But with a much longer eyebolt like this attached










The fence needs to sit approx 10" off the side of the garage.

A rubbish quick sketch is attached which is kind of what i am trying to achieve.

Any thoughts on what i can use, or if such a bracket does exist, what it is called, as i've been googling with no success.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Wrigit

http://www.screwfix.com/c/security-ironmongery/rope-chain/cat840228

everything you need dude :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Cheers for that, although i've already looked at Screwfix and i can't see anything that fits the bill, or that i can combine to make up to do the job.


----------



## Wrigit

Looking at your sketch again, do you want to fix it to the wall and have it standing off? 

if that makes sense!


----------



## Wrigit

http://www.wireropeassemblies.co.uk/WDS-Architectural-Catalogue/WEB/large.html

Page 40?


----------



## Maxtor

what about vine eye screws in a rawlplug.


----------



## Shiny

Bracket attached to the garage wall, fence wire sitting approx 10" from wall.

Another dodgy sketch enclosed.

Potentially something like a hanging basket affair would work, right angle bend with a cross support.

I guess a screw in eyebolt would be OK Maxtor, would need to protrude 10" though.


----------



## Maxtor

You could use a channel support arm?










You could also use Turnbuckles to tension the wire.


----------



## klw7me

What about this

http://www.rappa.co.uk/products/123-screw-in-offset-25-pack

its what is used to hold electric fences


----------



## Clancy

Tried your local screw and fastenings shop ? They sell an unbelievable amount of different stuff, worth going in with photos and asking, they are also far cheaper


----------



## slim_boy_fat

If you've got a metal fabricators near at hand, have a word with them - it's the kind of thing some of their welder lads might knock up in their lunch break for beer tokens/a contribution to the tea fund. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

If it was me, I wouldn't over complicate it. Just use a number of eye bolts with a masonary anchor. Drill the hole in your garage wall, and screw the eye bolt into it. Then thread the wire through the eyes.

Cooks

Edit, something like this










Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Cookies said:


> If it was me, I wouldn't over complicate it. Just use a number of eye bolts with a masonary anchor. Drill the hole in your garage wall, and screw the eye bolt into it. Then thread the wire through the eyes.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Aye, but he needs a 10" stand-off.


----------



## Maxtor

They do 10" (250mm) bolts.


----------



## Versoman

have a dig around these guys should be able to find something suitable

http://www.fhbrundle.co.uk/groups/25__Handrail_and_Components


----------



## Versoman

maybe these
http://www.fhbrundle.co.uk/products/0505CF03__Single_Hook


----------



## DLGWRX02

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M6-M8-M10...hash=item1c649a387a:m:mbT6O1cpJNuSHbCx_IX48tg

M8 x300mm bolt, if your standing it off about 250mm then it needs to be in the wall about 50mm for safety

Then buy these, remove the bolt part and replace with the longer ones

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8PC-HEAVY..._Material_Nails_Fixing_MJ&hash=item2a4704ea12


----------



## Will_G

Could you combine the following?

25cm XHD Metal Trough Brackets on the below page
http://www.sussexbarn.com/bracket.htm

Drill through the bracket above and bolt this to it
http://www.jakobstainlesssteel.co.u...rh-484-p.asp?gclid=CMrag9altc4CFWUz0wodqYkLdw


----------



## Cookies

It might work out cheaper for the OP to buy a few lengths of D rail, a few 4" posts and a couple of bags of postcrete.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail

Is this to stop the cows eating your MF......

I used an old metal bed frame, drilled with holes and postcrete into the ground.

John.


----------



## Shiny

DLGWRX02 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M6-M8-M10...hash=item1c649a387a:m:mbT6O1cpJNuSHbCx_IX48tg
> 
> M8 x300mm bolt, if your standing it off about 250mm then it needs to be in the wall about 50mm for safety
> 
> Then buy these, remove the bolt part and replace with the longer ones
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8PC-HEAVY..._Material_Nails_Fixing_MJ&hash=item2a4704ea12


Thanks for all the suggestions guys, this is the one i need :thumb:



Cookies said:


> It might work out cheaper for the OP to buy a few lengths of D rail, a few 4" posts and a couple of bags of postcrete.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Can't really get to it and dig for posts/concrete.

I've had a final thought which will probably be tidier. The garage is approx 7m long so the fence wire will need support in the middle. I have a concrete post at one end, which i can drill some short eye bolts into, then run to a metal fence stake at the other end. I can use a straight bracket to secure the top of the stake to the garage for extra support.

I can then use one set (or two sets of needed) of 12" eye bolts in the middle (or a 1/3 and 2/3) to support the wire.

The idea of this being that the fence will kind of be finished off at the front end (where it meets the kerb stones) by the stake.

Another dodgy sketch attached! lol.

Just need to now find where i can buy something like this.


----------



## Maxtor

Amazon :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Maxtor said:


> Amazon :thumb:


B&Q, lol... :thumb: http://www.diy.com/departments/blooma-fence-stake-l15m/257873_BQ.prd


----------



## DLGWRX02

That's you sorted then. :thumb: 

Now we just need a photo update of the finished article so we can grade you on your artistic accuracy


----------



## eibbor

My noseyness is killing me! What will this be used for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

When I built the garage and fenced the garden, I couldn't fence down the side of the garage as the neighbour had a shed and something else brick there. It also meant there wasn't a wooden fence down the side with a 10" gap gathering rubbish and causing damp.

Times have passed and the neighbour has since knocked everything down in his garden. His garden started to look like Steptoe's yard and he's been stacking junk against my garage which has annoyed me somewhat. We don't talk, he's a nasty old man with issues, if I've tried to speak to him I just got a load of incoherent swear words. There's a long list of things he's done, including poisoning a miniature willow which in turn poisoned and killed our pet rabbit (had to get the police involved on this because he thought there was nothing wrong with pointing someone's tree!), deliberately setting his alarm off at 4am for over 2 years (30 second alarm, every 5 minutes, for up to 2 hours every morning, including Christmas Day, New Years Day etc - this stopped when I wrote to him threatening a noise abatement notice), and so on. We had a BBQ a month or so back, just me the missus and my two kids, he came out and started burning plastics in a metal bin right next to our patio area! He's just wrong in the head. 

Anyway, he's finally cleared the rubbish out of his garden so I'm going to fence along the border to hopefully stop him doing it again. 

I bet you wish you never asked! Lol. Neighbours, everybody needs good.....


----------



## Maxtor

WOW!

Happy new fence when you fit it. :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02

I might try this
"burning plastics in a metal bin right next to our patio area!"

On the bases that I'm unable to enjoy sitting in my back garden or even have the rear door or windows open due to my neighbour bbq'ing every time there's a whiff of sunshine. It's no the noise of screaming kids and larger louts shouting at each other either, it's because his bbq is located right on my fence next to my back door and soon as he fires it up my entire back garden is engulfed with parafin (thats what he uses to light it) fumes and thick smoke. Then after the smoke settles, across comes the canabis fumes with its rather pungent arroma!! 3 weeks and counting every day!!


----------



## Shiny

Lol, i could understand that. But ours was the first BBQ of the year (we've only lit it twice this year), the BBQ is the opposite end of the patio to our dividing fence and, as we have an extension out the back of ours, it isn't level with the back of his house. My kids are now 18 and 16 so they don't scream much either.

My neighbour is just an ****


----------



## slim_boy_fat

"My neighbour is just an **** "










Oh, no....wait....you're not allowed to do that. :wall:


----------



## eibbor

Electrify the new fence! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavieC

Sorry for jumping in here and hijacking the thread, but I live in a semi detached. Our rear garden in separated from next door by a four foot breeze block wall that extends out to the bottom of the garden. The neighbours garden is a s**t tip which I don't want to look at anymore. I'm tired of seeing the jungle of grass and the half finished takeaway containers that he leaves out to feed the seagulls. I was thinking about bolting some posts to this wall on my side and putting up some screening fencing above the height of the wall taking it up to six foot. Just looking for some inspiration and ideas.


----------



## Guest

I'm assuming the breeze block belongs to next door and you don't get on with them?

In which case bolting could cause you a load of grief. If you do get on with them, just ask for permission first.

If you don't get on with them, there's nothing to stop them changing their fence and screwing up yours if you bolt to it.

Just dig the posts on your land and butt them up against the breeze blocks. They may touch but at least they'll be separate fences.


----------



## JJ0063

Shiny said:


> When I built the garage and fenced the garden, I couldn't fence down the side of the garage as the neighbour had a shed and something else brick there. It also meant there wasn't a wooden fence down the side with a 10" gap gathering rubbish and causing damp.
> 
> Times have passed and the neighbour has since knocked everything down in his garden. His garden started to look like Steptoe's yard and he's been stacking junk against my garage which has annoyed me somewhat. We don't talk, he's a nasty old man with issues, if I've tried to speak to him I just got a load of incoherent swear words. There's a long list of things he's done, including poisoning a miniature willow which in turn poisoned and killed our pet rabbit (had to get the police involved on this because he thought there was nothing wrong with pointing someone's tree!), deliberately setting his alarm off at 4am for over 2 years (30 second alarm, every 5 minutes, for up to 2 hours every morning, including Christmas Day, New Years Day etc - this stopped when I wrote to him threatening a noise abatement notice), and so on. We had a BBQ a month or so back, just me the missus and my two kids, he came out and started burning plastics in a metal bin right next to our patio area! He's just wrong in the head.
> 
> Anyway, he's finally cleared the rubbish out of his garden so I'm going to fence along the border to hopefully stop him doing it again.
> 
> I bet you wish you never asked! Lol. Neighbours, everybody needs good.....


And there's me thinking you wanted a new washing line to dry your MF's on!


----------



## Shiny

A few people in our street have used reed fences in their gardens. Works well with some, although i prefer a good old timber fence.

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/reed-slat-screen---4-x-2m-843586

The other option is a two fence panel on top of the breeze blocks, if the wall is shared then you attach them to the wall.


----------



## Shiny

JJ0063 said:


> And there's me thinking you wanted a new washing line to dry your MF's on!


What are you saying, loads of room left on the rotary... :lol::lol::lol:


----------

